# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  starting new

## icecube

Hi everyone,
just had a few questions regarding moss care,
i am starting a moss tank for the first time(inspired by the pics here)
so my questions are
1)will 3w/g be enough in a 10g tank for growing java, christmas and flame mosses and anubias.nana,temp is around 25-27C
2)what do i do if my mosses get attacked by brown algae,
3)how can i get good growth in mosses
any suggestions and advices are welcome

----------


## FC

icecube,
I hope to know you name or nickname, so that I (or anyone for that matter) am able to address you.
Base on what I saw (others' tanks) and my own experiences, mosses are easy growing plants. They grew well in both low and high light, CO2 or without. They just need time to acclimatise to the environment you just introduce to them.
Your 3watt/gal is enough. The temp you have is ok.
Brown algae if they are on the glass will go away after 2 weeks or so. More light will quicken the erectications.
You have small tank, try using hang-on filter. Look for smallest one with 4 watts or less pump. Stuff the filter full of sponge filter media.

----------


## icecube

am using a DIY sponge filter in on corner,
it nicely fits in the corner of the aquarium,
am using a DIY CO2,and no ferts
thanks for your response

----------


## FC

icecube,

I guess you have "matten" filter and with submerged pump. If so, try using the smallest pump you have (4 watts or less) because:
1) this works best for such filter concept where mild water movement through the filter media is desired.
2) less heat = lower water temp. If you cannot appreciate, try touching the running pump (put it out of water), it is quite hot.

For simplicity and still work, you may try non-CO2.

Moss reacts well to liquid traces when added once a week. Try it.

----------


## mtinghl

Hi icecube, just to let you know my mosses grows arrgesively with water temp of 27 C and 8 hours of light daily. Happy planting to you.

----------


## luchaolc

mostly important is de light 1L for 1w enough, temperature 25C , CO2, tropica
like dis u will see how fast ur moss grow

----------


## xinanlove

by the way how does Brown algae form? i think my tank got them.. in bewteen my coral sand gravel

----------


## FC

I learnt that brown algae form from silcate of the sand. They will dissappear when tank matures. Try also Chinese algae eater, it is an effective tank cleaner.

----------


## Tamama

1)will 3w/g be enough in a 10g tank for growing java, christmas and flame mosses and anubias.nana,temp is around 25-27C
Light and temperature are fine.

2)what do i do if my mosses get attacked by brown algae,
I think its good to keep a batch of yamato shrimps to clean the algae on mosses. Also suggest you to buy 1 or 2 snails to clean the algae on the glass. 

3)how can i get good growth in mosses
I guess you can put seachem excel and phospheorus for better growth. You may start with excel alone and you dun trouble yourself with the DIY CO2.

----------


## FC

> I guess you can put seachem excel and phospheorus for better growth. You may start with excel alone and you dun trouble yourself with the DIY CO2.


I am using Seachem Excel as carbon supplement to my non-CO2 tank with good results. My plants bubble and grow faster whenever I add it.
However, I find that it can be toxic to fishes if one was to overdose. Nowaday, I inject it into the susbtrate and plants bubble more.

----------


## Wah_Done

1w per 1L is neccessary! but if the water volume is large it can be 1w per 2L!

----------


## dung

please help anyone.

i have39gals tank with ada soil and ada power sand about 2 yeasr now.
i have co2, 130watts light. regular small hang filter, heater.BUT

after two years my plants are dieing slowly every day now. i dont know why.they look pale green. the leave turN black spot . and lots black algea appear on my tank . (dont know if the water in my new house are not right for the plants.) 

SOME ONE TOLD ME to USE (tetra pone lily grow fertilizer )to put under soil. my plant still seem to gro slow but black algea growths so fast. some of my anubia plants are cover all black.

i tested ph level in water was 8.0 before. i now lower the ph with (buffer and regulator) i bought at fish store. i dont know what next will help my plant growth healthy
can canyone help.
idont know why my plant dies slowly, and have so many black algea.
1. is it because i dont put enought fertilzer under soil. 
2. is it ph lever water to high or is it too much lighting.
3.is it my heater
4.or is it not enough co2.
all these things are drive me nut since im new to this hobbie. i need a professional help.

----------


## Garry83

I am using aquazonic t5 lighting With co2 inject, potassium and iron added weekly. So far my taiwan moss are growing very quick. And I intend to sell them too.

----------

